# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Bank Robbery Cut Short - Two Different Angles

## AZJoe



----------


## phill4paul

Good.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## osan

> 


Talk about tactical miscalculation.  Has nobody even the sense of a boiled turnip anymore?

All the robber's deserving of his fate aside, it is still a sobering thing to watch life leave a body - to see the struggle to keep on living even in the face of no-win reality.  

The guy probably should have just gone and gotten himself a job.

I also noticed that the guard kept his cool even in the face of a jam or misfeed.  He cleared the weapon forthwith and got off the shot that apparently put the robber on the ground once and for all.  Good work, if gruesome.

----------


## Schifference

The guy in white shirt behind the counter should be charged with attempted murder.

----------


## timosman

They were waiting for him?

----------

